# Escanaba river levels (& fly shop?)



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

How's the Escanaba below Boney Falls running now? Thinking about a trip up there next week. Also, does Caddis Shack still have a fly shop, or are they strictly a guide service now? Thanks.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Fly Shop - Caddis Shack Guide Service


Excellent flies and patterns for Steelhead, Smallmouth and Trout tied in Escanaba, MI in the beautiful Upper Peninsula (Upper Michigan).




www.caddisshackguideservice.com


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> Fly Shop - Caddis Shack Guide Service
> 
> 
> Excellent flies and patterns for Steelhead, Smallmouth and Trout tied in Escanaba, MI in the beautiful Upper Peninsula (Upper Michigan).
> ...


Been to the site. Not clear if they still have a physical shop.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You could always give them a call.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Shupac said:


> How's the Escanaba below Boney Falls running now? Thinking about a trip up there next week. Also, does Caddis Shack still have a fly shop, or are they strictly a guide service now? Thanks.


We had a nearly two-day rain prior the holiday weekend, so I would assume water levels are at least a bit high. Black flies are close to peak.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Cork Dust said:


> We had a nearly two-day rain prior the holiday weekend, so I would assume water levels are at least a bit high. Black flies are close to peak.


Yes, to high-ish water, and blackflies being AWEFUL right now. Bring a head net and lots of bug spray.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I'll wait a week...


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

East Central area. Water levels are good. Maybe very slightly up. Head nets are a must.
View attachment 835643









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

. . .









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

Chris is just running a guide service now and he fishes the Escanaba a lot if you are looking for a guided trip. We are in Marquette and can fill you in on hatches and conditions. (906) 273-0229 superioroutfitter.com The water level is great at the moment and water tempretures are holding out. Drakes, sulphurs, stones and caddis are out in numbers. 

This is the one to look at


USGS Current Conditions for USGS 04059000 ESCANABA RIVER AT CORNELL, MI x






www.Superioroutfitter.com


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Just got back. The flies were definitely not out in numbers. Well, at least not on the water.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Shupac said:


> Just got back. The flies were definitely not out in numbers. Well, at least not on the water.


Hope your trip went well! It is a beautiful stretch of water,, both below the dam and down by the Escanaba River Association Lodge.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

Shupac said:


> Just got back. The flies were definitely not out in numbers. Well, at least not on the water.


That is a bummer. There have been some incredible hatches this year. Too heavy to fish a few nights for me. Hope you caught a few anyway.


----------

